
Instagrammers Are Getting Scammed by a Mysterious 'Con Queen' - CPLX
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j575vg/instagrammers-are-getting-scammed-by-a-mysterious-con-queen
======
masonic

      being scammed out of almost $16,000
    

This makes no sense. The claimed takings amounted to $1400, and she insists
she paid nothing more to the scammer. The offered travel "budget" was $14K,
but all they paid for was the flights.

She was only "scammed" out of $1400; the $16,000 never actually existed.

